# FINALLY GOT THE 2017 CALENDAR FINSHED



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

Edit by Kevin: I moved this here because I think it's going to get more exposure here. None of the money spent on your calendar will go to support the forum it will go to get your calendar but Jack put a ton of work into this so let's support his efforts! And don't be afraid to send him a little gift or doniation for all his trouble I know I am going to even though he probably will object. This is not an auction just trying to get more orders for calenders at the flat rate. All you have to do is buy a calendar or three.

OK, I HAVE IT ALL FINISHED AND SITTING ON VISTA'S DESK. FOR ONE CALENDAR IT IS 18.76 FOR 25 CALENDARS WE CAN GET THEM FOR
25 --- $14.24 --- $356.00 NOT INCLUDING THE SHIPPING FEE.
THIS IS THE GLOSSY CALENDAR .... WE NEED TO GET EVERYONE WHO WANTS ONE (OR MORE) TO REPLY TO THIS POST. SO IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN ONE (OR MORE) REPLY WITH YOUR NAME AND THE AMOUNT YOU WANT.
NOW THE CALENDAR TOOK SOME TIME...I HAD TO DO SOME CHANGING ON SOME OF THE WRITTEN INFORMATION AS SOME WERE EXTREMELY LONG...(YES ROCKY YOU WERE ONE OF THEM) LOL.....

SOME OF THE PICS MAY LOOK A LITTLE DIFFERENT AS I HAD TO FIGURE OUT A WAY TO DISPLAY THE KNIFE WITH THE DESCRIPTION INDIVIDUALLY FOR EACH ONE.

BUT ALL IN ALL I THINK EVERYONE WILL BE PLEASED. THESE ARE SOME OF THE EXAMPLES THAT WILL BE IN THE CALENDAR. LIKE I SAID IT WAS A CHORE TO GET PICS TO LOOK RIGHT, BUT I REALLY BELIEVE IT CAME OUT OK. SO IF YOU WANT ONE OR MORE REPLY WITH YOUR NAME AND AMOUNT YOU WANT AND WE WILL GO FROM THERE. PAPPY

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

PAPPY - 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

WHOOPS WAIT A MINUTE I HAVE TO DO SOME MORE LOOKING AT THE PRICING FOR THE HIGH QUALITY GLOSS HVY WEIGHT PAPER CALENDAR. I MAY HAVE LOOKED AT THE WRONG THING.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

OK HERE IT IS THE GLOSSY WAS 37.00 MORE FOR THE 25 AMOUNT....I AM SURE IF WE ORDER MORE THAT AMOUNT WOULD GO UP ACCORDINGLY. IN THE PIC YOU WILL SEE I FOUND A PROMO CODE TO SAVE US 50% OFF THE TOTAL PRICING (NOT INCLUDING SHIPPING) AND AGAIN IF WE WANT MORE THEN THAT WOULD SAVE US EVEN MORE. THIS PROMO ONLY LAST TILL 11-9-16...SO PLEASE LET ME KNOW...SO GO FOR IT IF YOU WANT CALENDAR/S REPLY NAME AND AMOUNT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Tony-1


----------



## Kevin

Paps you have your CAP LOCK on.

Put me down for 5 so I can give some away.


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Paps you have your CAP LOCK on.
> 
> Put me down for 5 so I can give some away.



He's just yelling to make sure we all hear him.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> He's just yelling to make sure we all hear him.



WHAT DID YOU SAY?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

LOL sure had

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Pappy, im in for 5 of em.
Is it possible to add in the number 13 after my name, it's ripjack13....


----------



## ripjack13

pm sent to you pappy about the paragraph, also...


----------



## NYWoodturner

Pappy - I take 2 of them.


----------



## rocky1

Put me down for 2 Pappy.


----------



## SENC

I want 1
Henry

Awesome work!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

ok so far we have 18 ...pass it on so we can get this ordered before Nov. 9th ...as the promo code goes south after that.


----------



## Fsyxxx

I need one. For sure.


----------



## wombat

I'll grab one, thanks!


----------



## robert flynt

Robert Flynt put me down for one Pappy.


----------



## Blueglass

1


----------



## Kevin

I moved this here because I think it's going to get more exposure here. None of the money spent on your calendar will go to support the forum it will go to get your calendar but Jack put a ton of work into this so let's support his efforts! And don't be afraid to send him a little gift or donation for all his trouble I know I am going to even though he probably will object.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Spinartist

2 please!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Heck yea!! put me down for 2 !!! I need something to make my day better based on my choices for pres!!!! We are so screwed no matter who wins!! I voted for the one I thought who was most law abiding and who I couldn't see as a lying bitch!! Sorry but TRUE!! HELL_ aint sorry either !!! That's how I feel !! live with it or get over it!!! Block me if you want!!!

Thanks Pappy for all your time, effort and free advice as well!( had nothing to do with politics but it was worth crowing about!!_

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## bobhasen

Heck, I'd like 1,
Thanks
Bob


----------



## steve bellinger

Pappy put me down for one. Thanks for all the effort you've put into this


----------



## norman vandyke

1 for me!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

there will be no monies accepted on my behalf....this was for the site members to enjoy. Every penny will go to Vista and shipping....which is one thing I forgot about as we need to remember that the shipping to your home is on you. So please consider this when you say I want one! I will send media mail, this should be cheap.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> there will be no monies accepted on my behalf....this was for the site members to enjoy. Every penny will go to Vista and shipping....which is one thing I forgot about as we need to remember that the shipping to your home is on you. So please consider this when you say I want one! I will send media mail, this should be cheap.



Jack friendly reminder to ask members to send the money as family/friends or else you need to figure in the fees on top of your costs. You shouldn't be out one dime after all this work.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

yep thanks for the reminder Kevin...everyone please when we get the final count I will send you a message on the total per order, please use the family/friend thing on your paypal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag

One for me as well.

Thx.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

*ok guys...here it is. I had to add an additional 5 to the list making it 30 calendars total. The shipping is 35.00 and if we send the order by tomorrow, they will be here on the 11th, or 12th with the holiday. the costs were 47.00 & 198.00 to get the 30 calendars. So I am figuring 1.25 per person on the shipping (this is to my house) so we are looking at 13.00 a calendar? Add the shipping to your house .... if we go media it should be around 3.50 per address....so you are looking at 16.50 per calendar.....so if you ordered one(16.50) two (33.00) three (49.50) four 66.00) and five ( 82.50).....this should do it. So Please send your payment to my paypal account : [email protected] (as a friend or family gift) so they won't charge percentage *.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

this is for the site....so any left over I will send it back as a donation.....

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

Jack if you dont mind send me an invoice for $85 to [email protected] and I'll get you paid.


----------



## norman vandyke

I'll pm you my address. Thanks!

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## wombat

G'day Jack, can you check on the postage to Australia so I can top it up. Thanks


----------



## steve bellinger

Jack I sent you the money, don't know how to do what Norm did, but it should be in your pay-pal.


----------



## norman vandyke

steve bellinger said:


> Jack I sent you the money, don't know how to do what Norm did, but it should be in your pay-pal.


Haha! It's just a screen shot from my phone.


----------



## steve bellinger

norman vandyke said:


> Haha! It's just a screen shot from my phone.


yea but how did you get it from there to here:( lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Pappy, just sent you PayPal money. Thanks again for doing this! Tony


----------



## Kevin

steve bellinger said:


> yea but how did you get it from there to here:( lol



When you take a screenshot on tbe phone it saves it to your photos automatically, and from there Bob's your uncle!


----------



## steve bellinger

Kevin said:


> When you take a screenshot on tbe phone it saves it to your photos automatically, and from there Bob's your uncle!


sounds easy on paper but remember I'm just a wood butcher and dislike anything electronic. lol heck I wouldn't even have a cell phone if my boss didn't insist and pay for it. :-)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

steve bellinger said:


> sounds easy on paper but remember I'm just a wood butcher and dislike anything electronic. lol heck I wouldn't even have a cell phone if my boss didn't insist and pay for it. :-)



Gotchya. Didn't know you didn't have a smart one. Works the same as you PC only a lot different and it's smaller and smarter.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Pappy money sent. we should be good Sir.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

everybody do not forget to send me your mailing address in a pm....pappy


----------



## NYWoodturner

I'll pm you my address


----------



## Tony

Pappy, does this cover the extra 5 copies? You certainly shouldn't have to pay for them. Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NeilYeag

*You've sent $16.50 to [email protected]*
Will PM ship details
Neil


----------



## Kevin

Got ya paid Jack I think I owe you 27 cents they took fees because it was an invoice let me know how much I owe.


----------



## rocky1

PayPal and address both sent Pappy.


----------



## ripjack13

*You've sent $85.00 to *******[email protected]*********

*I sent mine friends n family....if i need to send more lemme know.*
**

**


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

I ordered them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I missed this thread. Am I too late to get one?


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> I missed this thread. Am I too late to get one?



I gotchya covered I ordered 5. Pappy please send one of my 5 to Greg on me. 

@Jack "Pappy" Lewis

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## wombat

Money's sent! I added extra to cover the mailing costs, if not enough let me know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> I gotchya covered I ordered 5. Pappy please send one of my 5 to Greg on me.
> 
> @Jack "Pappy" Lewis


You rock Kev! THANK YOU!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

ok greg send a pm with mailing info

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> ok greg send a pm with mailing info


Sent.


----------



## gman2431

I said i wanted one in some other thread but have no idea where that thread is. Did i get put down for one? @Jack "Pappy" Lewis


----------



## gman2431

gman2431 said:


> I said i wanted one in some other thread but have no idea where that thread is. Did i get put down for one? @Jack "Pappy" Lewis



@Jack "Pappy" Lewis


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

there has been some interest in others wanting a calendar, so i will start a new thread for folks to say if they do and write their address and zip code for shipping purposes. The cost for individual calendars was around 20 bucks but since we had ordered more then 25 it was reduced to the 16.50 SO EXPECT TO PAY MORE THEN THE ORIGINAL COSTS unless we have another order like the first one. 
gman2431 I did not see your name on the original list.


----------



## gman2431

Either way I want one of there is enough. If not no worries but here is the the original thread where I asked for one. http://woodbarter.com/threads/i-need-some-help-here.29063/


----------



## Spinartist

Its OK.. @Jack "Pappy" Lewis


----------



## NYWoodturner

Pappy - I got my calendars today. You did one hell of a job on them. They are fantastic looking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Jack, you are aewsome!! I received mine today!! Awesome job sir. Thank you very much!!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Do you need more money for shipping Pappy?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I can help with the shipping too?


----------



## steve bellinger

got mine today, thanks again you did a awesome job


----------



## rocky1

Mine arrived in the mail today Pappy... Look fantastic!!


----------



## Tony

Got mine yesterday Pappy, great work! Thank you very much!! Tony


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

glad everyone is happy with them in only wish Kevin could have seen them...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tony

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> glad everyone is happy with them in only wish Kevin could have seen them...



I'm sure he sees it Pappy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SubVet10

Are there any left?


----------



## ripjack13

SubVet10 said:


> Are there any left?



Order them here...
http://woodbarter.com/threads/who-wants-a-2017-knife-challenge-calendar.29721/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC

Finally got home this weekend to find my calendar - awesome job, @Jack "Pappy" Lewis !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I got mine in yesterday @Jack "Pappy" Lewis . Awesome job Sir and awesome work by the crafters!!


 Rodney

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wombat

Got mine, it arrived safe and sound and even had my knife featured on my birthday month!! Looks great, thanks Pappy.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

